# Rotten Floor Swift Ace Napoli



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Went away for the weekend and whilst away my wife complained that the step was moving, i thought it was one of the step joints and merrily went to the dealer expecting a new step, imagine my horror when i was told the floor is rotten, step support rotten, damp evident all down the passenger side and on a smaller scale on the driver side. He took pics and today sent the claim off to swift, just have to wait now, but after searching the forum for similar problems i find i am not alone. and it's some comfort (well, not a lot really) to know swift are admitting reliability and will replace the problem bits, oh, my van, Ace Napoli 2006.

I'll let you know how i get on, seems to take a time though.


Tezza


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear your bad news,if it is of any comfort to you I had the same problem but my dealer and Swift sorted the whole thing out in no time.I felt sick when I discovered the rot,you have all kinds of thoughts running through your mind.My only problem is that Swift guarantee the work for an extra 12 months so long as you own the vehicle but it seems that dealers ,because this is now a recognised issue will only px your motorhome if it carries an extended warranty by Swift for the work.I think it is called a catch 22 situation.You would have thought given the fact that this whole issue is down to Swift the guarantee should be against the repairs regardless of who owns the motorhome ? Hence I have now deceided not to px for a new model,so I guess Swift are losing out in the long run.


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for replying Phil, how long did the repair take from start to finish?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Phil,

We would not have any hesitation in taking a van in that had been rectified by Swift as it would have been put back into as new condition in the factory as regards the floor.

As regards the extended twelve months warranty, it would normally be on the van, not the owner.

Peter


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Tezza said:


> Thanks for replying Phil, how long did the repair take from start to finish?


Tezza,

It normally takes two/three weeks from collection to being returned.

If you email [email protected] he will be able to help you, please include all your van details, make, model, chassis number etc

Peter


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Swift collected it from my dealer and I went up to Hull to collect it after 4 weeks.Swift then re embersed my travel and hotel expenses.We were in France during the time it needed to go back to them so all in all we were several hundred pounds out of pocket.On a positive side they also replaced the shower tray which had several stress cracks in it.


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Peter check with swift ,they were quite definate that the warranty would only be in place whilst i owned the motor home .I did bring this to your attention at JCM and you said that you would talk to swift on my behalf.That was the last I heard.If I had not have agreed to go and collect my motor home it would have been a lot longer than 4 weeks before I got it back


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Tezza,
If you could PM me or email me at [email protected] with you details and van details, I can review this for you and get someone to call you,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

I also had a rotten floor and Swift were very good about out of pocket expenses and even sorted out some minor out of warranty things.

The additional warranty I was given is for two years and is only valid whilst I own the van. Feel free to PM me if you feel the need.

John


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

May be swift would like to explain why there extended warranty is not transferable.Surley it should be the work that carries an extended warranty regardless of who owns it ???


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Update

Had a phone call today from Swift, they have agreed to repair the van back at the factory, I have to say after the way we were treated when we first bought the van i had no confidence in getting this repair approved but praise where praise is due, what an incredible turn around, many thanks to Andy and Amy who called to give me the good news.

Terry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

phil4francoise said:


> May be swift would like to explain why there extended warranty is not transferable.Surley it should be the work that carries an extended warranty regardless of who owns it ???


Hi,

Glenn has spoken to Swift and I can confirm that any extended warranty regarding replacement floors is on the actual van and is transferable.

It covers the replacement floor, not the whole habitation area, maybe that is where the confusion arose.

Regards

Peter


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you Glen for getting in touch with Swift and the subsequent telephone call to me. I stand by what I and others have posted. I was 100 % told face to face when my van was handed back to me that the extended guarantee was not tranferable as I was also told that no written guarantee was available and that the records off any such guarantee was held on file. But that is good news anyway Thank you.
Great after sales service as always from JCM


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

*Update*

Well I must admit Swift have been absolutely brilliant, had a call this morning the van is going back to the Swift factory 1st week in April.

Terry


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

*Update*

Well, the van was collected yesterday, 1 week late but at least it's on the way now, just have to sit back and wait for the call to collect her.
Watch this space.

Tezza


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

*Update 2*

Had a message from Swift this week, the van has been repaired and is having some final checks before release and should be OK to collect next week, just in time for the bank holiday maybe.

T


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

*LAST UPDATE*

It's fixed, and it's back. We just need to reload everything and hit the open road again, thanks to everyone at Swift for turning this repair around so quickly, my only complaint, the 11hr round trip to pick her up. Slept well last night though.

See you on the road somewhere.

Over and out

Tezza


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad that you have your Motorhome back and that all is well,just in time for a nice weekend by the looks of things.Enjoy the new solid steps. :wink:


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: LAST UPDATE*



Tezza said:


> It's fixed, and it's back. We just need to reload everything and hit the open road again, thanks to everyone at Swift for turning this repair around so quickly, my only complaint, the 11hr round trip to pick her up. Slept well last night though.
> 
> See you on the road somewhere.
> 
> ...


That really is great news. Good luck with the touring.


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Thanks guys, looking forward to getting out there again.

Thanks also to Phil and John for your support, John I got to speak to but I missed Phil by a day, never mind maybe next time.

Terry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh I do like a sloppy , happy ending   am filling up now


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Glad its all worked out Tezza.

John


----------

